# Nature is Awesome.........



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Some amazing wildlife filming courtesy of Liveleak.com






Roger


----------



## Lane_9 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Nature*

Nature is the best thing for me!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I found it very annoying that all those interesting scenes were clipped to a few seconds - it seemed that the compiler/editors were more interested in their 'art' than the wonders of the natural world. How sad for them.

Geoff


----------

